# Latest labs after Cytomel - now below range T4?



## LMSchune (May 30, 2013)

So my previous tested labs on 1/4 grain Naturethroid were:

TSH 0.869 (0.45-4.5)

FT4 1.07 (0.82-1.77)

FT3 2.3 (2.0-4.4)

TT3 82 (71-180)

My PA wanted my TT3 to be much higher. On my request, she prescribed me 10mcg daily Cytomel and now I am up to 15mcg Cytomel (1 tablet AM, 2 tablets PM).

I have to say, I am a new and improved person on Cytomel - energy is so much better, I feel clearer, and I may be dropping weight. FINALLY.

After 6 weeks on the Cytomel, here are my latest labs:

TSH 0.640 (0.45-4.5)

*FT4 0.60 (0.82-1.77)*

FT3 2.3 (2.0-4.4)

TT3 87 (71-180)

*TT4 3.2 (4.5-12.0)*

*F Thyroxine Index 0.9 (1.2-4.9)*

T3 Uptake 29 (24-39)

I am not sure about these numbers. To me, although I am now deficient in T4, it makes sense because I am taking T3. I worry that adding even a small amount of T4 would tank my TSH, although I know people on here say TSH is irrelevent once taking thyroid hormones.

I emailed these to my PA and am waiting to hear if she wants me to come in and see her, or refill my Cytomel and stay on 15mcg. I could stay on 15mcg or even go up.

What I find irritating is that while my TT3 has improved, my FT3 seems super stubborn and resists change.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

T3 Uptake test
http://www.drstandley.com/labvalues_thyroid.shtml (high, hyper---low, hypo)
(Copy and paste into your browser)

The T3 uptake explained.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003688.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Hang in there. FT4 is supposed to be low when on exogenous T3. Clearly you are in need of it. You are burning it up as fast as it goes down.

I leveled out at 31 mcgs of T3; that would be in my Armour which is 9 mcg. of T3 in each grain. I take 3 & 1/2 grains per day.

Have patience. Titration is a slow process. You will want your FREE T3 to be about 75% of the range provided by your lab for that test.

Also, your T3 uptake indicates you are still hypo. Info above on that.


----------



## LMSchune (May 30, 2013)

Andros said:


> T3 Uptake test
> http://www.drstandley.com/labvalues_thyroid.shtml (high, hyper---low, hypo)
> (Copy and paste into your browser)
> 
> ...


That's what I figured. Can someone have traditional labs that say they should be mega- hyper but feel normal, or even great and be asymptomatic?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

If you are hyper; your FREE T3 would be through the roof and so would the T3 Uptake. TSH is not a good tool for this when taking exogenous T3.


----------



## LMSchune (May 30, 2013)

Forgot to mention that I took my Cytomel dose at 5am that morning as normal, and got the blood drawn at 9:15am.

Thanks Andros! I learn something new every time I log in here


----------



## LMSchune (May 30, 2013)

PA called me yesterday, and we are adding 25mcg Levothyroxine to my AM meds. Hopefully this will help get my T3 numbers up.


----------

